# RF/Electronic Jobs



## kmmaran (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I am holding Australian Permanent Resident and currently working in Malaysia. I am working as RF Design Engineer in MNC company and I have 5 years of experience. 

My query as per below and I need advice:

1. Are there any RF companies or electronic companies in Australia? 

2. If yes can I apply from Malaysia and I always heard local references is very important for job applications, how true is this? 

3. And how is the job market currently for Engineering and when is the best time to apply jobs in Australia, I know that December and January are holiday months.

Hope the members can advice me and if any of you is working in the RF and Electronic field please do reply me also.

Thanks for your time and really appreciate.


----------

